# scan tomorrow, so excited and nervous.



## Smit (Oct 24, 2011)

Title says it all. Scan tomorrow and can't wait to see baby but also nervous. Don't think I'll sleep tonight. I'll be 11 weeks plus 4 days tomorrow. I'll let you know how I get on. Anyone else due their scan soon? X


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2011)

Hope all goes well!


----------



## rachelha (Oct 24, 2011)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope all is well.


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2011)

Smit hope it all goes well tomorrow


----------



## MCH (Oct 24, 2011)

Best wishes for your scan.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 24, 2011)

How exciting - hope it all goes well.


----------



## elliebug (Oct 24, 2011)

still got 2 weeks to wait  have fun


----------



## FM001 (Oct 24, 2011)

Happy days so make the most of them and enjoy every moment, hope all goes well


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope all goes well with the scan. 

Things have certainly changed since I had my children. 29 years ago there was no scan at all unless they thought something was wrong. 24 years ago we had a scan at 19 weeks only but they didn't offer a pic to take home or any hint at the baby's gender. 22 years ago they told me I was having a boy even though I told them I didn't want to know. XXXXX


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hope it all goes well for you today  xx


----------



## margie (Oct 25, 2011)

Hope you have a good time at the scan and come back with a lovely picture of the baby.


----------



## clashann (Oct 25, 2011)

Hope all goes well with your scan today


----------



## vince13 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm with you there Twinnie !  but it was 36 years ago for me that there were no scans (unless they thought there were problems) - I think these little scan photos are lovely.  I only managed the one child - problems after the birth of my lovely Jennie ensured that she would be the one and only but she (and my grand-daughter) are so special, especially after my hubby died so young.  Happy memories though (except for the sleepless nights ).


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Smit, 

Hope all went well with your scan, be good to hear from you. x


----------



## Smit (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi all thank you for all of your well wishes. The scan was amazing, we saw our tiny baby wriggling about and sucking its thumb. It was a right mover, was spinning about like crazy. We got our official due date as the 12th of May. Sorry I've not been on, been out late every night spreading our good news. X


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2011)

Smit said:


> Hi all thank you for all of your well wishes. The scan was amazing, we saw our tiny baby wriggling about and sucking its thumb. It was a right mover, was spinning about like crazy. We got our official due date as the 12th of May. Sorry I've not been on, been out late every night spreading our good news. X



How wonderful! Thanks for the update


----------



## margie (Oct 29, 2011)

Smit said:


> Hi all thank you for all of your well wishes. The scan was amazing, we saw our tiny baby wriggling about and sucking its thumb. It was a right mover, was spinning about like crazy. We got our official due date as the 12th of May. Sorry I've not been on, been out late every night spreading our good news. X



It sounds really emotional but lovely.  Take god care of yourself.


----------



## Steff (Oct 29, 2011)

Smit said:


> Hi all thank you for all of your well wishes. The scan was amazing, we saw our tiny baby wriggling about and sucking its thumb. It was a right mover, was spinning about like crazy. We got our official due date as the 12th of May. Sorry I've not been on, been out late every night spreading our good news. X



Smit thanks for the update pleased it went well x


----------



## CATMAC (Oct 29, 2011)

Great to hear from you so pleased for you must have been amazing, glad it went well. x


----------

